# Donations to the Board Upkeep



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 17, 2004)

*Looks like this post got toasted.*

We have collected $70.00 thus far in donations to the board and to upgrade it. We have $130 to go, which is about 35 more donations needed, or a few larger donations by mail.

FYI:

To make a $5 donation go to 
http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm

To send in a LARGE donation (anything more than $5) either do that here:
http://www.apuritansmind.com/Donations.htm

or send it snail mail to here:

C. Matthew McMahon
Puritanboard Donation
4101 Coral Tree Circle #214
Coconut Creek, FL 33073


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 17, 2004)

Yes!

$74.50

I'll keep you updated.....


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 18, 2004)

$79.00


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 19, 2004)

$84


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 19, 2004)

Dear Friends of the Board,

As a member of the Puritanboard, please understand that upkeep and cost for the website is not free. The owners of the board have been paying for the software upgrades required, and the domain name registration for the last two years ($200 a year). 

As it stands now, we have so many faithful members that we would like to ask you for help in keeping up the board. We need to renew the registration for both the board and the domain name registration. We can register the domain name for a number of years, but have only been doing this for each year as it started in the beginning of 2003. Our registration is up for renewal and we would like your help in keeping the board open and functioning at the most recent software upgrades. 

Registration for the board on the Internet with our service provider is $100 a year. Domain registration runs $100 for five years. Sometimes we have software upgrades we need to pay for. 

We would like to ask every member of the board that is able to donate $5 to the upkeep of the board, and to keep the board open. This is a ONE TIME request in order to ";;get ahead.";; We will then update you on domain registration and software upgrades. 

If you are able to help out on this for $5, please go here: 
http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm 

Larger donations for this can be made by snail mail (which is documented at the above link) or at this donation link (just cite the donation for the Puritanboard): 
http://www.apuritansmind.com/Donations.htm 

Thanks to all those who can help. 
The Admins


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 19, 2004)

$88.50 (needed 112.50 more)


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jul 20, 2004)

What really helps is shutting the board down and not opening it until the bills get paid. HA HA!

I was part of a board this this happened to. It was a free health board that "crashed" one day. And they couldn't bring it back up until it was moved to a larger server. They left a notice on their main page and money started rolling in.

I'm pretty particular when it comes to donating. But I know the time, money and upkeep a board requires. Believe me. Nobody is doing it for the money. It's even hard to make money off a small retail website, much less a "free site". It's really an act of goodwill by the board owners to keep a board going. If I do find a board helpful to me, when donations are called for I'm usually quick to respond. I would encourage other to, as well. The upkeep of a board isn't easy, and it isn't cheap. And if I make use of it, it's only right to help cover the costs.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

Can a poor man pay his "donation" in sweat and hours?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 20, 2004)

[quote:7d55d06e68="Fred"]Can a poor man pay his "donation" in sweat and hours?[/quote:7d55d06e68]

[color=black:7d55d06e68]I won't mention any names, but I can think of some who have already paid their dues this way, plus some. Can you think of anybody, [b:7d55d06e68]Fred[/b:7d55d06e68], who might fit into this category?[/color:7d55d06e68]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 22, 2004)

$113.50  $87.50 to go!


----------

